# Elektromotor - Propeller-Tuning



## mikicaribe (14. März 2007)

Hallo Angelfreunde!

Ich habe einen Rhino VX-54 auf meinem 6m Boot montiert. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit größeren Booten und Motoren weiß ich, dass es auf die Abstimmung der Schraube auf Motorleistung und Bootsgröße sehr ankommt. Da mein Boot ein bisserl langsam geht und ich glaube, dass da noch ausreichend Kraftreserven am Motor vorhanden sind, hätte ich gerne einen Propeller mit mehr Steigung. Gibt es das zu kaufen, wer hat Erfahrung damit? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tipps, Mikicaribe


----------

